# Soul food, history lesson



## choclatechef (May 20, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Expressing ignorance here...what is soul food? (OK I sort of know, but would like specific examples please) And what are dirty pork chops?


 
Heh, heh, heh!  Here is the "short" version.

A HISTORY OF SOUL FOOD

EVERY ETHNIC GROUP HAS WHAT IT CALLS "SOUL FOOD" - SOOTHING, COMFORT FOOD THAT BRINGS BACK WARM MEMORIES OF FAMILY DINNERS. TODAY, IN AMERICA, THE TERM "SOUL FOOD" SIMPLY MEANS AFRICAN-AMERICAN CUISINE. 

TO FULLY UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT OF "SOUL FOOD," YOU MUST LEARN THE TRADITIONAL FOODS OF AFRICA. MANY COMMON AMERICAN FOODS ARE INDIGENOUS TO AFRICA. GRAINS, LEGUMES, YAMS, SORGHUM, WATERMELON, PUMPKIN, OKRA, AND LEAFY GREENS COULD BE FOUND AS EARLY AS 4000 BC ON THE AFRICAN CONTINENT. EGGPLANT, CUCUMBER, ONION AND GARLIC ARE BELIEVED TO BE AFRICAN IN ORIGIN, WHILE ONLY A SMALL NUMBER OF FRUITS ARE GROWN ON THE CONTINENT: WILD LEMONS, ORANGES, DATES AND FIGS. 

MANY CULINARY HISTORIANS BELIEVE THAT IN THE BEGINNING OF THE 14TH CENTURY, AROUND THE TIME OF EARLY AFRICAN EXPLORATION, EUROPEAN EXPLORERS BROUGHT THEIR OWN FOOD SUPPLIES AND INTRODUCED THEM INTO THE AFRICAN DIET. FOODS SUCH AS TURNIPS FROM MOROCCO AND CABBAGE FROM SPAIN WOULD PLAY AN IMPORTANT PART IN THE HISTORY OF AFRICAN AMERICAN CUISINE. 

AS MEAT WAS USED SPARINGLY, THE AVERAGE AFRICAN ATE MOSTLY A VEGETARIAN DIET, THOUGH SEAFOOD SHOWED UP OFTEN IN STEWS SERVED WITH A STARCH. OKRA AND NATIVE PEPPERS WERE USED AS SEASONING AND SALT AS A PRESERVATIVE. RESEARCH SCIENTIST WILLIAM BASCOM FOUND THAT A LARGE PORTION OF TRIBAL AFRICANS SHARED BASIC COOKING TECHNIQUES. 

SIMPLICITY WAS THE TRADEMARK IN AFRICAN COOKING. UTENSILS FOR COOKING AND EATING WERE MADE FROM EARTHENWARE OR PREPARED GOURDS OR OTHER SQUASHES. AFRICANS COOKED IN BOILING WATER AND STEAMED FOOD USING LEAVES AS A STEAMER. THEY OFTEN FRIED FOODS IN PALM OIL OR VEGETABLE BUTTERS, TOASTED AND ROASTED USING FIRE AND BAKED IN ASHES. SOME INGREDIENTS WERE SMOKED FOR FLAVORING AND OTHERS THICKENED WITH NUTS AND SEEDS. AFRICANS ALSO MADE RICE DISHES AND CREATED FRITTERS. A COMMON AFRICAN MEAL CONSISTED OF RICE, CHICKEN AND MILK, WHILE THE POOREST AFRICANS ATE A TYPE OF COUSCOUS WITH LEAFY VEGETABLES. THIS MADE THE AFRICAN DIET HEALTHY AND SATISFYING. 

THE TRADITION OF COMMUNAL LIVING WITH SHARED MEALS WAS THE PERFECT ENVIRONMENT FOR CONVERSATION AND THE RECITING OF ORAL HISTORY AND STORYTELLING. WHEN SLAVE TRADING BEGAN IN THE EARLY 1400S, THE DIET OF NEWLY ENSLAVED AFRICANS CHANGED ON THE LONG JOURNEYS FROM THEIR HOMELAND. ON THESE TERRIBLE VOYAGES ACROSS THE ATLANTIC OCEAN, SMALL PORTIONS OF RICE AND BEANS, WITH THE OCCASIONAL VEGETABLE OR PIECE OF FRUIT, REPLACED THEIR NORMALLY HEALTHY DIET. A "SLABBER" SAUCE, MADE FROM OLD BEEF AND ROTTEN FISH AND SALT, WAS POURED OVER THE RICE AND BEANS IN AN ATTEMPT TO FILL THE SLAVE'S STOMACHS. 

IT WAS DURING THIS TIME THAT SURPRISINGLY SOME OF THE INDIGENOUS CROPS OF AFRICA BEGAN SHOWING UP IN THE SLAVES NEW HOME IN THE AMERICAS. TALL TALES OF SEEDS FROM WATERMELONS, OKRAS AND SESAME BEING TRANSPORTED IN THE SLAVE'S EARS, HAIR OR CLOTHING COULD BE TRUE. THE MORE LIKELY IDEA WOULD BE THAT THE EUROPEAN SLAVE TRADERS, URGED BY THE AFRICAN SLAVE TRADERS THEMSELVES, BROUGHT THE FOOD OVER FOR TRADE. WHATEVER THE CASE, THESE FAMILIAR FOODS WOULD SOON BECOME PART OF AMERICA'S SOUTHERN CROPS. 

AFRICAN SLAVES ACTUALLY HAD A BETTER DIET THAN THEIR OWNERS DID. THE OWNERS ATE MOSTLY FATTY FOODS, WITH LITTLE OR NO VEGETABLES AND LOTS OF SWEETS AND ALCOHOL THAT LEFT THEM LETHARGIC. THE SLAVES NEEDED TO BE STRONG AND ENERGETIC TO WORK THE FIELDS, SO LARGE VEGETARIAN MEALS WERE ENCOURAGED AND DRINKING DISCOURAGED. ICED TEA AND LEMONADE BECAME TYPICAL DRINKS. 

AS THE AFRICANS BEGAN TO ASSIMILATE INTO THE AMERICAN SLAVE SOCIETY, THEY "MADE DO" WITH THE INGREDIENTS AT HAND. THE FRESH VEGETABLES FOUND IN AFRICA WERE REPLACED BY THE THROWAWAY FOODS FROM THE PLANTATION HOUSE. THEIR VEGETABLES WERE THE TOPS OF TURNIPS AND BEETS AND DANDELIONS. SOON THEY WERE COOKING WITH NEW TYPES OF GREENS: COLLARDS, KALE, CRESS, MUSTARD AND POKEWEED. WITH A LOT OF LARD FOR FLAVOR FROM THE SLAUGHTERED HOG AND CRACKLING FROM ITS SKIN, THEY MADE A FILLING MEAL. WEEKLY RATIONS WERE GIVEN OUT FROM THE SMOKEHOUSE OF CORN MEAL, A FEW POUNDS OF MEAT AND BLACK MOLASSES. THE WOMEN WOULD USE THESE INGREDIENTS, WITH ONIONS, GARLIC, THYME AND BAY LEAF, TO CREATE A VARIETY OF DISHES. THE CORNMEAL WAS TURNED INTO A BREAD. THE MEAT (PIG'S FEET, HAM HOCKS, CHITTERLINGS, PIG EARS, HOG JOWL, TRIPE, AND CRACKLING) BECAME THE MAIN DISH WITH GENEROUS PORTIONS OF GREENS, AND THE MOLASSES AND CORNMEAL WOULD BE MIXED TO BECOME A DESSERT. 

THE SLAVE DIET BEGAN TO EVOLVE WHEN SLAVES ENTERED THE PLANTATION HOUSES AS COOKS. WITH AN ARRAY OF NEW INGREDIENTS AT THEIR FINGERTIPS AND A WELL-TUNED AFRICAN PALATE, THE COOKS WOULD MAKE DELECTABLE FOODS FOR THEIR MASTERS. SUDDENLY SOUTHERN COOKING TOOK ON NEW MEANING. FRIED CHICKEN BEGAN TO APPEAR ON THE TABLES, SWEET POTATOES (WHICH HAD REPLACED THE AFRICAN YAM) SAT NEXT TO THE BOILED WHITE POTATO. REGIONAL FOODS LIKE APPLES, PEACHES AND BERRIES, NUTS AND GRAINS, SOON BECAME PUDDINGS AND PIES. 

POSSUM WAS THE MEAT OF CHOICE AMONG SLAVES SINCE HUNTING WAS DONE DURING THE ONLY FREE HOURS A SLAVE HAD, AFTER ALL THE WORK FOR THEIR MASTER WAS COMPLETE, IN THE WEE HOURS OF THE NIGHT. SOON THE SLAVE'S CUISINE BECAME KNOWS AS "GOOD TIMES" FOOD. AFTER LONG HOURS WORKING IN THE FIELDS OR UP AT THE HOUSE, THE EVENING MEAL WAS A TIME FOR FAMILIES TO GET TOGETHER. THE BIG POTS BECAME A MEAL FOR BOTH BODY AND SOUL. IT WAS DURING THE MEAL THAT THE ORAL HISTORY WAS RE-TOLD, FORBIDDEN RELIGIOUS CEREMONIES HELD AND FAMILY AND FRIENDS VISITED. 

SOME SLAVES TRIED TO ESCAPE FROM CAPTIVITY AND NATIVE AMERICANS TOOK IN MANY. FROM THE NATIVE AMERICANS THEY LEARNED TO USE THE GROUND GREEN SASSAFRAS LEAVES AS A NEW SPICE. SADLY, MANY ESCAPED SLAVES WERE RE-CAPTURED AND RETURNED TO THEIR PLANTATIONS. NO DOUBT THE GROUND SASSAFRAS WENT WITH THEM AND WAS CALLED "FILE'" BY LOUISIANA SLAVES. 

BECAUSE EACH STATE HAD ITS OWN CULTURAL INFLUENCES, THE AFRICAN DISHES BEGAN TO TAKE ON THE QUALITIES FROM THAT REGION. RICH AND SAUCY DISHES WITH A FRENCH ACCENT CAME FROM LOUISIANA, WHILE THE CAROLINA'S SPANISH CULTURE INTRODUCED DISHES LIKE JAMBALAYA AND A STRANGE FOOD CALLED SAUSAGE INTO THE COOKING POTS THAT SAT OVER OPEN FIRES IN THE SLAVE'S QUARTERS. IT COULD BE SURMISED THAT FROM A BOUILLABAISSE OR A CASSOULET FOUND IN THE FRENCH CUISINE, THE SLAVES CHANGED IT INTO A GUMBO USING THE SHELLFISH FROM THE BAYOU AND THE OKRA AND FILE' TO MAKE A DISH MORE TO THE LIKING OF AFRICAN TASTE BUDS. 

UNLIKE THE DISHES FROM OTHER COUNTRIES WITH NAMES THAT USUALLY TOLD WHAT THE INGREDIENTS WERE, BLACK CUISINE HAD NAMES THAT DID NOT NECESSARILY GIVE YOU A CLUE TO THE INGREDIENTS, BUT DID TELL YOU A LITTLE HISTORY OF HOW IT CAME ABOUT. IT IS SAID THAT THE HUSHPUPPY GOT ITS NAME FROM THE DREDGING OF THE CATFISH THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN THROWN OUT. BEING THRIFTY, THE COOK FROM THE HOUSE WOULD SEND THIS DOWN TO THE SLAVE QUARTERS AND THE WOMEN ADDED A LITTLE MILK, EGG AND ONION AND FRIED IT UP. IT IS SAID THEY WERE TOSSED AT THE DOGS TO KEEP THEM QUIET WHILE THE FOOD WAS BEING TRANSFERRED FROM THE POT TO THE TABLE, I.E., "HUSH PUPPY! HUSH PUPPY!." 

HOECAKES ARE A DISH SAID TO HAVE BEEN A CORN BREAD BATTER THAT WAS HEAPED ONTO THE SPADE OR HOE WHICH WAS HELD OVER THE OPEN FIRE TO MAKE A QUICK BREAD. ASHCAKES ARE A CORN MEAL MIXTURE BAKED IN AN OPEN FIRE, AND THE BAKED BREAD IS WASHED AFTER COOKING THEN SERVED. A "GUT STRUT" IS ANOTHER NAME FOR A BIG POT OF CHITLINS'S. NO MATTER THE STORIES, 

GOOD, BLACK CUISINE WAS WHOLESOME FOOD THAT USED EVERYTHING AVAILABLE. NOTHING WAS EVER WASTED IN THE BLACK KITCHEN. LEFTOVER FISH BECAME CROQUETTES (BY ADDING AN EGG, CORNMEAL OR FLOUR, SEASONINGS AND BREADED THEN DEEP-FRIED). STALE BREAD BECAME BREAD PUDDING, AND EACH PART OF THE PIG HAD ITS OWN SPECIAL DISH. EVEN THE LIQUID FROM THE BOILED VEGETABLES WAS TURNED INTO "POT LIKKER" WHICH WAS USED AS A TYPE OF GRAVY OR AS A DRINK IN AND OF ITSELF. WHILE THE MASTER WOULD HAVE AN APPLE, PEACH OR CHERRY BAKED PIE, SLAVES WERE INGENIOUS AND PRODUCED FRIED PIES THAT COULD BE TUCKED INTO A POCKET FOR A SWEET PICK-ME-UP IN THE FIELDS.


----------



## choclatechef (May 20, 2005)

Here is the second half of the "short" version:

WHEN THE EMANCIPATION CAME IN 1863, SLAVES SOON SCATTERED FROM THE CONFINES OF THE PLANTATION INTO OTHER PARTS OF THE UNITED STATES. BLACK COWBOYS COULD BE FOUND IN TEXAS, DOMESTICS IN ILLINOIS AND MICHIGAN, PORTERS WORKED THE RAILROAD STATIONS UP AND DOWN THE EASTERN SEABOARD. 

AS THE RAILROAD TRACKS EXPANDED ACROSS THE MIDDLE OF THE COUNTRY, BLACK COOKS COULD BE FOUND WORKING IN TRAIN KITCHENS TOO. WEALTHY AND MIDDLE CLASS WHITES AND BLACKS IN LARGE CITIES HIRED BLACK COOKS. THIS BROUGHT SOUTHERN BLACK CUISINE INTO THE HOMES OF MANY AMERICANS. 

SO AS NOT TO LOSE CONTACT WITH FAMILY MEMBERS SCATTERED FAR AND WIDE, SUNDAY DINNERS BECAME A COMMON TIME FOR FAMILIES TO GET TOGETHER. IT WAS COMMON FOR A SON OR DAUGHTER TO TRAVEL SOME DISTANCE JUST FOR A GOOD HOME COOKED MEAL. AUNTS, UNCLES, COUSINS (BOTH REAL AND PRETEND) WOULD CONVERGE, NOT TO THE LARGEST HOME, BUT TO THE HOUSE WITH THE BEST COOK FOR A MEAL. 

OCCASIONALLY THERE WOULD BE A POTLUCK WHERE EVERYONE BROUGHT THEIR "BEST" DISH, BUT THE NORMAL PATTERN WAS FOR THE WOMEN TO GET IN THE KITCHEN AND COOK UP A STORM. MEN SELDOM TOOK PART, UNLESS THERE WAS ‘‘CUEING (BARBECUE). IN THE MID 1960S, WHEN THE CIVIL RIGHTS MOVEMENT WAS JUST BEGINNING, TERMS LIKE "SOUL MAN" "SOULFUL" AND JUST "SOUL" WERE USED IN CONNECTION WITH BLACKS THEMSELVES. IT CAUGHT ON WITH MAINSTREAM AMERICA AND SOMEONE COINED THE TERM "SOUL FOOD" FOR BLACK CUISINE AND IT STUCK. 

TODAY WHEN MOST PEOPLE THINK OF SOUL FOOD, IT IS A TABLE HEAVY WITH TRAYS OF WATERMELON, RIBS, CANDIED SWEET POTATOES OR YAMS, GREENS AND FRIED CHICKEN. EACH BLACK FAMILY, HOWEVER, HAS ITS OWN IDEA OF WHAT BLACK CUISINE IS. HOGSHEAD CHEESE SLICED ON SALTINE CRACKERS WITH HOT SAUCE AND BEER IS ONE SUCH DISH. CRAB CAKES. CARROT AND RAISIN SALAD. FRIED CORN. HUSH PUPPIES. CORN PONE. RED BEANS AND RICE. GREENS. LIVER AND ONIONS. LIMA BEANS WITH HAM HOCKS. STEWED OKRA AND TOMATOES. CORNBREAD DIPPED IN BUTTERMILK. FRIED CATFISH. SMOTHERED CHICKEN. PICKLED PIG'S FEET. FRIED CABBAGE. NECK BONES. TONGUE. CHITLINS'S. TRIPE. GUMBO. BREADED FRIED PORK CHOPS WITH A MESS OF GREENS. BLACK-EYED PEAS...AND, GRITS. 

ALTHOUGH GRITS IS TRULY A SOUTHERN DISH, IT IS CONSIDERED HERE AS A PART OF BLACK CUISINE BECAUSE BLACK AMERICANS EAT GRITS FOR BREAKFAST, LUNCH OR DINNER; PLAIN, WITH BUTTER, WITH GRAVY, WITH CHEESE OR DEEP-FRIED. 

BLACK-OWNED RESTAURANTS HAVE BEGUN TO STRAY FROM THE TRADITIONAL FOODS FOR HEALTH REASONS. THEY SOMETIMES SUBSTITUTE CANOLA OIL FOR LARD, CHICKEN FOR PORK; OVEN FRIED CHICKEN FOR DEEP FRIED AND SIMPLE FRESH FRUIT FOR THE SWEET COBBLERS AND BREAD PUDDINGS THEY GREW UP ON. THE AROMA OF "SOUL FOOD" CAN FILL THE HOUSE AND LET THE NEIGHBORS KNOW THAT A BIG POT IS COOKING. 

TODAY, MANY ARE JUST TOO BUSY TO SPEND HOURS IN THE KITCHEN COOKING UP THE TRADITIONAL FOODS OF BLACK AMERICA. IN THE SEARCH FOR THE BEST SOUL FOOD RESTAURANT, THERE IS ONE PIECE OF ADVICE: IF YOU WALK BY AND THE AROMA DOES NOT GREET YOU AT THE DOOR, KEEP WALKING. 

SOUL FOOD IS NOT JUST ABOUT FOOD...IT'S ABOUT WHAT THE FOOD REPRESENTS (TOGETHERNESS) AND THE WAY IT'S PREPARED - ALL THE WOMEN (AND SOMETIMES MEN) IN THE FAMILY GETTING TOGETHER AND WASHING GREENS, ALL THE WHILE TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT THEY'RE GOING TO DO ABOUT RAY RAY AND HIS BABY MOMMA; WHAT THEY'RE GOING TO MAKE SURE THEY DON'T TAKE COUSIN DOTTIE'S KIDS AGAIN; WHETHER LI’L SIS IS REALLY PREGNANT BASED ON THE PREGNANCY TRENDS OF THE FAMILY'S WOMEN,; AND WHETHER BIG SIS SHOULD PURSUE HER DREAM OF BEING A DOCTOR, OR IF SHE SHOULD PURSUE NURSING INSTEAD SO SHE CAN GET OUT OF SCHOOL FASTER - CUZ TYSHAN WANTS SOME SONS ALREADY....THEY DONE BEEN MARRIED FOR 5 YEARS, AND NANA WANTS SOME GRANDKIDS.... 

IT'S ABOUT LISTENING TO OUR MEN IN THE LIVING ROOM TALKING IN LOUD VOICES ABOUT BASKETBALL, WOMEN, AND POLITICS. IT'S ABOUT HEARING THEM SAY "BABY, YOU DONE PUT YOUR FOOT IN THESE GREENS..." IT'S ABOUT BLACK FOLKS FINDING JOY IN THE MIDST OF SORROW. IT'S ABOUT FINDING WAYS AND REASONS TO LAUGH WHEN TO THE OUTSIDER LOOKING IN, THINGS ARE LOOKING BLEAK. 

HAM HOCKS AND CHITTERLINGS ARE LIKE MANNA - GOD PROVIDED WHEN WE NEEDED PROVIDING FOR, AND WE FOUND A WAY TO MAKE THE VERY BEST OF IT. 

SOUL FOOD IS ABOUT FAMILY, HISTORY AND HOW FOOD IS WRAPPED UP IN THE TWO. IF IT TASTES BETTER THAN "SOUTHERN FOOD" IT BECAUSE IT'S FILLED WITH ALL OF OUR LOVE AND PAIN. 

IT'S THE VERY ELUSIVE TECHNIQUE THAT IS INVOLVED IN PROVIDING IN SPITE OF, AND THE RELIEF IN BEING ABLE TO FEED A FAMILY OF 6 ON ONE MINUSCULE SALARY (OR NONE AT ALL BACK IN THE DAYS). 

SOUL FOOD IS ABOUT SURVIVAL, MAKING A DOLLAR OUT OF 15 CENTS, LOVE, HOPE AND FAITH. SOUTHERN FOOD IS ABOUT INGREDIENTS, AND COOKING TECHNIQUES. IT IS INDEED DIFFERENT.


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2005)

Again, thanks Choc! I learned lots from this.


----------



## Ishbel (May 20, 2005)

So did I!  Thanks for the information.


----------



## choclatechef (May 20, 2005)

No problemo!  You both are quite welcome.


----------



## VickiQ (May 20, 2005)

WOW!!! This was a great lesson!!!!If my teachers in school would have taught history like  this maybe I would have paid attention.Adding a recipe or two wouldn't have hurt either!!!! Love and energy,Vicki


----------



## choclatechef (May 20, 2005)

Well Thanks so much VickiQ!

This was written up from what I found online to be a handout in a soul food cooking class I am hoping to teach at the Boys and Girls Club next year.

I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 20, 2005)

Very interesting CC - Thanks for posting it.


----------



## choclatechef (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for giving me credit Elf, but this thread was Alix's idea.

It came from a question she asked me in the thread about Silver Surfer....

I have to tell the truth.


----------



## Spice1133 (May 20, 2005)

Chocolatechef that was very interesting, you will certainly get the boys and girls attention with it.  What a wonderful board this is with people like you willing to share their knowledge.  I am thankful every day for having found this site.


----------



## choclatechef (May 20, 2005)

I got goosebumps, cause what you said was so nice Spice!


----------



## spryte (May 21, 2005)

choclatechef.... what a great thread!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## choclatechef (May 21, 2005)

No, thank you Spryte!

I didn't think that people on the site would be interested in soul food, but I am happily surprised at the positive interest and response.

From the bottom of my heart I must say, you guys are great!


----------



## Constance (May 21, 2005)

Chocolate Chef, I enjoyed your post very much. Made me HUNGRY!
I live down in the southern tip of Illinois (the folks up north call us hillbillies). Aside from the grits, rice and seafood, the foods you talked about not very different from the home cooking we do around here. Pork chops, fried potatoes, fried chicken, chicken & dumplings, greens or beans with ham hocks, sweet potatoes, BBQ, fried catfish...I guess you could call it hillbilly soul food. 

I think Love is the main ingredient, and the ingenuity to feed your family well when you don't have two nickles to rub together. My kids always teased me that if we had a bird one day, they knew soup was coming the next, because I always boiled the carcass for one more meal.


----------



## choclatechef (May 21, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Chocolate Chef, I enjoyed your post very much. Made me HUNGRY!
> I live down in the southern tip of Illinois (the folks up north call us hillbillies). Aside from the grits, rice and seafood, the foods you talked about not very different from the home cooking we do around here. Pork chops, fried potatoes, fried chicken, chicken & dumplings, greens or beans with ham hocks, sweet potatoes, BBQ, fried catfish...I guess you could call it hillbilly soul food.
> 
> I think Love is the main ingredient, and the ingenuity to feed your family well when you don't have two nickles to rub together. My kids always teased me that if we had a bird one day, they knew soup was coming the next, because I always boiled the carcass for one more meal.


 
I agree, southern food and soul food are related, but they are different.

Soul food [generally speaking] is somewhat lower on the hog, and seasoned to the taste of black folks, which is different and spicier than southern food.

It is like the difference between rhythm and blues and rock music.  Similiar in beginnings, yet different.


----------



## Constance (May 21, 2005)

That's a great way of explaining it. TY!


----------



## Lugaru (May 21, 2005)

Totally awesome "essay" on the subject. Historical aspects of food really fascinate me. I especially like your section on african cooking... Im in a VERY ethiopian community and I find their food to be simply fascinating. I love eating their spicy, complex veggie dishes with the traditional injeara and when I get a meat dish it's usually VERY rare and hot which I love. 

Another difference in soul vs south since you point it out: the main chunk of suthern cooking was pigs since unlike cattle you could let them run loose and just catch one every time you needed a meal, which means pork is a major player in suthern cooking. While soul cooking adopted it due to location it was definatly not a staple of the slaves diets as much as chickens and local game where.


----------



## choclatechef (May 21, 2005)

Thanks lugaru!

Very true about the pork, except these parts that whites did not eat: snout, ears, tails, chitterlings, maws, etc.


----------



## Lugaru (May 21, 2005)

Btw are pigs feet popular in the south? It was a treat for me growing up (pickled pigs feet with jalapenos, mushrooms, carrots and other pickled veggies) or likewise we would have pickled porkrinds which are SCARY but highly addicting. Still whenever I mention this stuff to friends they get a little freaked.


----------



## choclatechef (May 21, 2005)

They are a popular Soul Food dish Lugaru!  I remember we used to have pig's feet about 4 or 5 times a year.


----------



## Barbara L (May 22, 2005)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> WOW!!! This was a great lesson!!!!If my teachers in school would have taught history like this maybe I would have paid attention.Adding a recipe or two wouldn't have hurt either!!!! Love and energy,Vicki


I teach 4th grade, and I actually based a Social Studies project this year on the foods and recipes brought over by slaves (we were studying the Middle Passage slave trade).  The kids made cook books using modern recipes that used the foods brought over by the slaves (they have already been mentioned here, but some were black eyed peas, greens, and sweet potatoes).  

 Barbara

P.S. You should have seen them when I taught them about the Middle Passage.  I had them lie down in the hall, right next to each other, with their feet up against the wall.  They had to keep their hands at their sides, and I placed a bean on each child's forehead.  This kept them still, which simulated chains holding them down.  I read the entire lesson while they were lying on the floor.  The next day they wrote a paper about what they thought it would have been like to travel to America that way.  This was the first time I have ever done this, and it worked out great.  They had a little better idea of what it felt like than if I had just read the lesson while they sat at their desks.


----------



## choclatechef (May 22, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I teach 4th grade, and I actually based a Social Studies project this year on the foods and recipes brought over by slaves (we were studying the Middle Passage slave trade). The kids made cook books using modern recipes that used the foods brought over by the slaves (they have already been mentioned here, but some were black eyed peas, greens, and sweet potatoes).
> 
> Barbara


 
Could I beg you for copies of some of your material?  

I would love having it to show my kids for the cooking class.


----------



## Pam Leavy (May 22, 2005)

That was very interesting. 

Thank you.

We  have many people living here from Surinaam, which used to be a Dutch colony.  

They also have a very interesting food culture.  Many also have roots in Africa.  There are also Indonesians, Indians, Native Indians and the Dutch to influence the food traditions.  

It is so strange how things grow.  If I go to our local 'Toko", which is a tropical/foreign food store, they sell 'Kentucky" which is a breading for fried chicken!

Pam


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 22, 2005)

Thank you Choc! Such interesting information.....I was totally enthrawled..........I always wondered about some things and you answered them. I agree the kids are going to be in for a treat when you teach them.   I've found one african-american cookbook that I love....and if memory serves me you have the same one in your collection also.  I love it when I can find cookbooks that tell background of the origin of the types of food in the cookbook.  Thanks again for a wonderful read!


----------



## choclatechef (May 22, 2005)

I can't tell you how pleased I am you guys find this interesting....

Thanks again for the support!


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2005)

what did i tell ya choc!?! we are a soul food site now...
great article, fascinating stuff.


----------



## VickiQ (May 23, 2005)

Barbara L- I bet that was a lesson that your "kids" will remember the rest of their lives!!!!and such an important one too.It sure took alot of work on your part to plan such a detailed lesson -I wish there were more teachers like you!! You and Choc are the BEST!!!!


----------



## bevkile (May 23, 2005)

Very good and interesting reading.  Thank you.


----------



## choclatechef (May 23, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> what did i tell ya choc!?! we are a soul food site now...
> great article, fascinating stuff.


 
I should listen to you more often, you are always right!


----------

